# our new addition



## Boristhecat (Jul 13, 2013)

We recently adopted a 6 year old Siberian. He's a retiring stud, and is actually our current cat's grandfather! It's been 5 days now, and the boys seem to be getting used to each other 8)


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww so pretty and fluffy


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Too cute ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, he's so handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome boy!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

lovely kitty!!! loads of soft kitty hair to tangle and run fingers in to keep them warm, on a chilly evening 

Well, I just discovered how soft kitty belly hair was (one of my kitties has been kind enough to share this exquisite pleasure, with no intention of ripping my hand off), so now thats all I think about when I see flurfy kitty lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How adorable is he??!!! THANK YOU for adopting an older kitty. They are so often overlooked! I'll bet in a couple months' time you won't recognize this is the same kitty - with a good diet, and TLC grooming his coat will be soft and sleek and not so scruffy looking.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I heard that most Siberian cats are very affectionate.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He has lovely markings.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Somebody is hiding in the grass in the background! LOL


----------



## Lilykit (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome! So glad he was addopted. He seems like such a good pretty cat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

What a good-looking boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

